# Michigan Pigeon Club Swap Meet, Dec. 15th, 10-4



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure where to best post this, putting it in the News section. Moderator please move it to where appropriate if not here? 

I thought there might be other members in Michigan or northern Ohio who might not know about it so I wanted to pass it on. Here are two recent announcements from the yahoo list:

[There will be a sale/swap meet] Dec 15, 10 am at the GTC [Gibraltar
Trade Center, Mt. Clemens] outside the "Red" entrance. We will be
under the canopy, just outside the door, so we can go in and warm up
when we want to. There will be a $2 charge to get into the parking
area, but the sale cages will be free! Instead we are requesting that
everyone bring something for the raffle, which is how we will make the
money to pay for the space."

Date: Saturday December 15, 2007
Time: 10:00 am - 4:00 pm
Location: Gibraltar Trade Center North (Mt. Clemens)
Notes: At the "red" entrance. There is a $2 entry fee per car for Gibraltar but the sale cages are free. Bring a raffle prize if you can.

The GTC is the same site that will host the upcoming Grand National, so if you are in the area and interested in going to this swap meet, you can get directions to the GTC at the NPA website. I can look up a phone # if anyone is interested in selling birds there or wants more info.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re attending*

I might attend but has anyone attended this event before and remember what type of birds were there. I have attended other nonpigeon events there and sometimes i was the only one who came who had interest in event (ie comic book and baseball card show that had three sellers lol)


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Last time I went there were all types of pigeons and some other birds.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I know some people who will be selling birds there; but I don't know how many people will show. It is kind of cold for an outdoor event in this area but there's a canopy and I guess we can go inside if it's too raw. There is going to be a raffle of various items.... I'm not sure how well attended it will be due to the time of year. I'm go to go and freeze! 

ps - it says 10-4 here and that came from the official reminder...but I read somewhere else, 10-1. so i'm not sure about the end time!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Just making it 'new" again*

since it's today.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re end time lol*

I guess the end time was 1pm. I got there at 145 after almost two hour drive and i was so disappointed. how was the show? I was a little disappointed with the gibraltar staff in that when i asked questions inside the office they indicated that the club had gone and that was it, but then a security guard was rude about my questions. lol so what did i miss????"

joe


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KO Loft said:


> I guess the end time was 1pm. I got there at 145 after almost two hour drive and i was so disappointed. how was the show? I was a little disappointed with the gibraltar staff in that when i asked questions inside the office they indicated that the club had gone and that was it, but then a security guard was rude about my questions. lol so what did i miss????"
> 
> joe


What a shame.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KO Loft said:


> I guess the end time was 1pm. I got there at 145 after almost two hour drive and i was so disappointed. how was the show? I was a little disappointed with the gibraltar staff in that when i asked questions inside the office they indicated that the club had gone and that was it, but then a security guard was rude about my questions. lol so what did i miss????"
> 
> joe


Well, that stinks!! Sorry you missed the show. Wish we had more shows around here.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

KO Loft said:


> I guess the end time was 1pm. I got there at 145 after almost two hour drive and i was so disappointed. how was the show? I was a little disappointed with the gibraltar staff in that when i asked questions inside the office they indicated that the club had gone and that was it, but then a security guard was rude about my questions. lol so what did i miss????"
> 
> joe


Bummer, Joe!  I mentioned in an earlier post that I had read 10-1 in a different announcement, so if possible I meant to go early in case they had printed something wrong. I couldn't got there till 11, and they had already sold the raffle tickets and were giving away the prizes! So I missed out on that.  It was cold being outside, odd time of year to hold an outdoor event but I guess they figure we're all winterized by now. (I'm not!)

If you were in the market for some birds you *might* have gotten lucky. I saw tipplers, rollers, a few tumblers, and a good number of helmets for sale ($5-$10). Only a couple homers, but who knows if they may have been sold already even when I got there. There was not a lot going on to tell the truth. If you're going to the Fremont show in January it is much bigger (and won't be closed when you get there!) 

Anyway I didn't buy any birds as want to have space available for new birds from the two shows in Jan. There will be lots more to choose from there.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*fremont show*

where is this show


----------

